# Forza 2



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Anybody online now playing Forza 2?

Add me: beardboy69

I'm online now, if you fancy a race :thumb:

Current time is 17:45.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Bump - anyone online tonight at any point? I shall be on after i've had my tea, shortly...


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Righty - i'm online now, as i've finished eating etc.

Get online people :lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Anybody want some Forza tonight? :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Think everyones waiting for 3 mark! I have FM2 but tbh would rather play Battlefield 1943 or Socom


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got 3 on preorder, so i'm also waiting - can't wait 
Hmm - i've not got 1943.

I haven't played Socom since our last session - fancy some Socom Mark?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i still play forza 2, mainly around the ring


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

beardboy said:


> I've got 3 on preorder, so i'm also waiting - can't wait
> Hmm - i've not got 1943.
> 
> I haven't played Socom since our last session - fancy some Socom Mark?


It would be good to have another session yeah but the Mrs is watching the soaps:wall:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol: Women - what time do the soaps finish?


----------

